# Mac To The Beach Haul



## M!$$_BLinG (May 12, 2010)

HI LADIES WANTED TO SHARE THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BTW I FORGOT TO TAKE A SHOT OF THE BRONZING OIL!!
AND I DID NOT FIND THE CREAM BLUSHES+NAIL POLISHES YET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HIGHLIGHT POWDER *Marine Life*






ON THE RIGHT THE LIP LINER *Temperature Rising - I AM SO GETTING A BACKUP -*
+ 2 EYE LINERS *Float on By - **Rosemary & Thyme*






BLUSHER *Marine Life*






EYE SHADOWS *Firecracker - **Sweet & Punchy








LIP GLASS
*
*Easy Lounger* 
*Flurry of Fun *
*Splashing* 






LIPSTICKS *Beach Bound - **Thrills






LUSTRE DROP - **Sun Rush*






swatches


----------



## Purple (May 12, 2010)

great haul!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   enjoy it!


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2010)

Amazing haul! Enjoy


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

Where were you able to purchase it from? I looked at the Mac site and haven't seen any advertisement for it yet unless I over looked something. Is it already out in the stores?


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! Enjoy! Can't wait to get mine on Friday.


----------



## solamente (May 12, 2010)

Such a pretty collection, can't wait to get a look at it (comes out tomorrow where I live)

Great haul, enjoy playing with it all!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 13, 2010)

thnx ladies
i was shocked too i found it in the duty free !! the whole collection and i haded for 2 weeks i just posted my haul 

trust me it is an amazing collection for those who love tan and bronzey looks


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

omggggg! I'm super excited! The more i see it the more excited i get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i just need someone to do me a CP! yays


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 13, 2010)

great haul!!!  i can't wait to pick up these products!  enjoy!


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

Wow, even better than I expected! I can't wait for this collection to come out, I've got my CP buddy on alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Marine Life WILL BE MINE! And the lipliners.. and eyeliners.. and ... and... oh man, everything!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

ahh great haul i cant wait to pick up mine!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pix! I cannot wait for this collection! So pretty!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 13, 2010)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## xbuttonsx (May 13, 2010)

I can't wait!! <3 Enjoy your new lovelies


----------



## mizvolta (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful, can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## peachesxsan (May 13, 2010)

i'm so excited for this collection!  thanks for the great pics


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 14, 2010)

Nice. You got everything I plan to buy--Marine Life, Sweet & Punchy, Thrills & Beachbound


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2010)

Your pictures are gorgeous!  Enjoy your haul!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 14, 2010)

thank you so much ladies >> i plan to enjoy every single thing from mac 
i swear mac makes me happy hehehehe

don't miss it it's an awesome collection with awesome colors


----------



## phatkat (May 16, 2010)

great haul & pics .. cant wait to pick up a few things.. enjoy yours


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 16, 2010)

Nice haul! That highlighting powder is GORGEOUS.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

i want pretty much.... everything in this collection ha


----------



## gemmel06 (May 18, 2010)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## keeks87 (May 19, 2010)

I really want sweet and punchy!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Haul!


----------



## durellsgrl (May 22, 2010)

nice haul. u got everything i want  cant wait to get my hands on this stuff!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 22, 2010)

thank you ladies it is a great collection i gotta say


----------



## makababy (May 23, 2010)

I cannot wait to get my hand son some this! Nice haul.


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

The colors are lovely!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 24, 2010)

thnx ladies trust me you will love every single thing!!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 24, 2010)

Marine Life looks so pretty I would never want to use it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 29, 2010)

singmeanything
lol i said that but i couldn't resist using it i got a backup of it though that i wont use


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

very nice pics! hope you are loving it all!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 15, 2010)

thnx sweetness .. i sure am ;D


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------

